# My Jaden Rose Custom 7



## liamliam666 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey Everyone, so I ordered a seven string from Jaden late back last year. i can tell you this guitar, when complete is going to be killer.

RGA7 carved top
Lo-Pro Edge Trem
Seymour Duncan Phase 2 Black Outs

Going for Black Trans With Gloss Back and sides, Also Having A Natural bindin look from the FM 

Ive Posted A Few Pics Of Her Current Status
NOTE: Dimarzio Pickup Routes....Going To Be Playing Alot Of Heavy Shit On This One So Needed Some Better PUP's

If I get Enough Interest from you guys ill keep you posted on the build....Peace


----------



## Ruins (Jun 25, 2009)

first of all welcome!
second of all this looks awesome so far! i am really looking forward to see more progress pics
you will find out very fast that we are all pics addicts here. when it comes to guitar pics there are never enough of them


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 25, 2009)

Gorgeous guitar, congrats 

Egyptien symbols, brilliant!

And


----------



## liamliam666 (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks guys ill be sure 2 keep u all posted


----------



## The Echthros (Jun 25, 2009)

welcome to the forum. that is really a nice looking guitar, but then all of the Jaden Rose guitars I've seen are top notch.

what are the body woods? assume mahogany + maple?

look forward for progress picks. its gonna kick ass!


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jun 25, 2009)

That guitar is beautiful.
Please keep this updated so I can see the progress you do on this.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 25, 2009)

wow man that's fucking nice!

you need to upgrade amps when you get 'er, a Line6 Spider II won't do 'er justice


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 25, 2009)

That looks awesome, man. Those inlays are quite interesting as well.


----------



## liamliam666 (Jun 25, 2009)

yes my friend, mahogany and maple it is...the neck a 5 piece using maple and bubinga.

YES, jaden does very good work i highly recommend him, however i am to believe he has a very big waiting list at the moment .

i know my line 6 has deffinately had her day, i was contemplating getting a peavey stack, maybe the valve king head... i havnt got a wod of cash to spend so no mesa's coming my way yet


----------



## Apophis (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks awesome so far, I like inlays


----------



## The Echthros (Jun 25, 2009)

if you're going peavey, try and score a used 5150


----------



## liamliam666 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeh ive had a quick look around, to be honest i havnt gave a new amp much thought. All i really know is i dont want to go marshall...i want to be abit different


Any ideas Anyone? (remember im on abit of a budhet so nothing too pricey plz )


----------



## jonathan_addams (Jun 25, 2009)

ooooohhhhh.

I'm not mormally into fretboard inlays...but that's lovely!!!


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks nice - but why is everyone getting the eye of Ra or whatever as an inlay? Am I missing out on something?


----------



## synrgy (Jun 25, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Looks nice - but why is everyone getting the eye of Ra or whatever as an inlay? Am I missing out on something?



At least it's not an Ankh. 

Looking sweet, man. I look forward to seeing it turn into the beast I know it will be.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 25, 2009)

That guitar looks awesome and it's going to be even cooler when it's finished


----------



## renzoip (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks like it's going to come out awesome!


----------



## The Echthros (Jun 25, 2009)

maybe being in the UK you could acquire a blackstar series one head for cheaper than we can here in the states

since it's come up... what is the significance of the egyptian symbols?


----------



## Benjo230 (Jun 25, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Looks nice - but why is everyone getting the eye of Ra or whatever as an inlay? Am I missing out on something?



It's just a bitchin symbol...


----------



## Harry (Jun 26, 2009)

That looks incredible


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 26, 2009)

That's pretty sweet, I can't wait to see more progress pics and the finished product.


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 26, 2009)

niiiiice


----------



## drmosh (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a custom body and neck on order too, can't wait argghhh.

very similar to yours too, carved swamp ash RGA body, no top wood though. 7 string of course, reversed headstock, maple neck, birdseye maple fretboard.


----------



## chris9 (Jun 26, 2009)

that looks awesome mate congrats!!!!!

i,m getting him to make me a uv777gn rep but with reverse headstock and AANJ


----------



## Deadfall (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome good sir...these pics are making me moist.Must have more....more


----------



## Ruins (Jun 26, 2009)

drmosh said:


> I have a custom body and neck on order too, can't wait argghhh.
> 
> very similar to yours too, carved swamp ash RGA body, no top wood though. 7 string of course, reversed headstock, maple neck, birdseye maple fretboard.


holllyyy shit when you finaly get some pics you better share them with me!!!!


please?


----------



## liamliam666 (Jun 29, 2009)

il_echthros_777 - to answer the question about my inlays. A Chris Woods guitar that i saw a long long time ago with these same sorta inlays just caught my eye, im not usually a huge fan of inlayed necks but i looked delicious. Also listening to alot of necrophagist and nile at the time seemed to be a big inspiration....and personally the look MINT


----------



## psywaltz (Jun 29, 2009)

this is the fourth or fifth jaden guitar with a ibanez head... why? fact: ibanez won`t built great archtop sevenstrings, they won`t let us be a part of the LACS... the hole guitar world scream for a archtop 7 string, but this guitar will never come... and, because we are so greatful regarding these facts, we all let us built guitars by jaden, a really nice and fantastic luthier, with a ibanez head... for all the fools out there, these JADEN guitars are no Jadens, they are Ibanez and that is not fair. on all heads from all guitars jaden will built for me ever, you can read JADEN guitars and they have there own shape... this is, what i do for a great person, great luthier... Jaden!





​


----------



## Decipher (Jun 29, 2009)

Very nice man! I dig the inlays too! Very unique, can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 29, 2009)

bumping this, what's the story with this bro?


----------



## liamliam666 (Aug 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> bumping this, what's the story with this bro?



man well at the minute i think jaden is on abit of a busy streak, the guitar was originally all ready for paint but was on halt cause the painter was busy also. then i got an email from jaden about a week ago saying that the body is unusable, he was really helpful and more than happy to build another. so at the minute ive changed the pups to 707 routes and waiting for new pics  going for a purple burst instead of black aswell...going to be killer once finished dude


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 29, 2009)

ah man sounds awesome, quilt?


----------



## liamliam666 (Aug 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ah man sounds awesome, quilt?



nah flamed, i orignally asked him for quilt but changed my mind. ive changed my mind so much of this point i thinks hes getting abit mad with me but hes patient lol thers is way to many hot guitar that i want out there man so having him just make me 1 is a nightmare


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 29, 2009)

nice choice, can't wait to see it man


----------



## liamliam666 (Aug 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> nice choice, can't wait to see it man



soon as i get new pics ill post until then im with you on that one


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Aug 29, 2009)

totally pumped about seeing this guitar, man!


----------



## liamliam666 (Aug 29, 2009)

HumanFuseBen said:


> totally pumped about seeing this guitar, man!



you and me both man, my life will literally stop when i have this


----------



## technomancer (Aug 29, 2009)

Somehow missed this originally, looks like a damn nice build \m/

Also I like your choice of inlays


----------



## liamliam666 (Aug 30, 2009)

ha cheers man, love the kxk finish is mint 

well jaden sent me over some pics of the new body this mornin, the same as the old just a thinner FM top and 707 routes


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 30, 2009)

lush


----------



## vontetzianos (Aug 30, 2009)

Very cool


----------



## rto666 (Aug 30, 2009)

Me like!


----------



## liamliam666 (Feb 14, 2010)

Alrite Guys, So Jaden Emailed Me With A Few Final Pics The Other Days, Shes On Her Way So Ill Get Some Better Pics Later In The Week Once Shes Arrived


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow, nice


----------



## Dan (Feb 14, 2010)

good god that thing looks tasty as hell! I cant wait to see the finished piece!


----------



## liamliam666 (Feb 14, 2010)

Cheers fellas, ill get some better quality, multi-angle pics soon. cant wait to see her finished now, gonna be killer!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 14, 2010)

Tasty! I really must get down to see Jaden at some point cos his work is excellent


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks amazing bro!


----------



## liamliam666 (Feb 14, 2010)

ShadyDavey, don't hesitate man, great guy to deal with.


----------



## Lakeflower (Feb 14, 2010)

Win!


----------



## Rick (Feb 14, 2010)

GOTM.


----------



## st2012 (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## liamliam666 (Feb 14, 2010)

haha rick, not for a few months tho mate gotta get saving for hardware


----------



## caskettheclown (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks freakin amazing man. 
It always amaze's me the great stuff people make on here.

Although I am curious on where you got those inlays?


----------



## 777 (Feb 14, 2010)

Im curios as to why theres a triangle inlay on fret 1.....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 14, 2010)

777 said:


> Im curios as to why theres a triangle inlay on fret 1.....



Can't say it doesn't work with the whole Egyptian motif.


----------



## liamliam666 (Feb 15, 2010)

haha. the inlays jaden made himself, i got the idea off of an old Chris Woods guitars.

and the triangle is actually the pyramid off of UV's/Jems, the pics arent the best quality so its hard to see.

cheers for the nice comments guys, cant wait


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks great man!


----------



## Shawn (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 15, 2010)

liamliam666 said:


> ShadyDavey, don't hesitate man, great guy to deal with.



Yeah indeed, I've spoken to him a couple of times and exchanged links - plus he's literally 30 minutes from me and the "Cup of Tea" offer is always open 

I have a couple of ideas for another 7 that I want to run by him and they are in part thanks to seeing yours!


----------



## norrin radcliff (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice scarab inlays!


----------



## Demanufacture (Feb 16, 2010)

omg fap fap fap

i always wanted jaden to build me a neck for my rg7620 but i'm in the US....


----------



## liamliam666 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cheers for all the comments guys, should arrive this week  peace


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks amazing! Congrats dude


----------



## liamliam666 (Feb 19, 2010)

Look at what turned up today 

ok, so as promised here are some new pics. This guitar is just beautiful, no pics do it justice, the attention to detail from jaden is asstounding, the inlays are a god send and for his fret work it is among the best ive seen.

cheers for all the nice comments guys


peace


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 19, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous man!

What bridge are you going with? (Sorry if this has already been answered.)


----------



## liamliam666 (Feb 19, 2010)

im ordering a lo-pro edge off jaden, part of me is regreting this choice, i was all good when i ordered it, but after a years worth of thinking i dont think ill use it that much. so ill buy a tremol-no and keep it locked most of the time.

seriously cant wait till its finished now


----------



## Rick (Feb 19, 2010)

Holy shit on a stick. 

GOTY.


----------



## metalvince333 (Feb 19, 2010)

I asked jaden if he would make me one of these and he said that he wasnt and he kinda introduced me to his models...kinda sucks but good choice man that thing is gorgeous!


----------



## Demanufacture (Feb 20, 2010)

liamliam666 said:


> Look at what turned up today
> 
> ok, so as promised here are some new pics. This guitar is just beautiful, no pics do it justice, the attention to detail from jaden is asstounding, the inlays are a god send and for his fret work it is among the best ive seen.
> 
> ...



omg fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap

i want jaden to build me a custom but im in the U.S.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## tubarao guitars (Feb 20, 2010)

insane.


----------



## Demanufacture (Feb 20, 2010)

The only thing I noticed not "perfect" on this guitar is that the binding doesn't blend in like it should, but hey I'm a perfect freak I think I have O.C.D.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 20, 2010)

Receiving a guitar without hardware like that would drive me MAD lmao

NEEDS TO PLAY IT!

Oh and I have a lo pro with a tremol-no on my s series and I love it its nice and cumfy. If you decide you really are never going to use the trem you can position the trem "wrong" so that the tail is flush or close to flush with the body and it makes it crazy comfortable.


----------



## liamliam666 (Feb 21, 2010)

yeah i know about the binding man, that was a mistake during production. i got installed later than it should have thats why it doesnt match. but i looks alrite as is and wont be too noticeable once the hardware is on 

Cheesebuiscut, man im sooo stoked on this guitar its killing me a little bit more everyday not being able to play it


----------



## technomancer (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, glad to see that made it home to you. How long until you have the hardware installed and are playing it?


----------



## liamliam666 (Feb 21, 2010)

from now on man all my money is going into this, get paid at the end of the month so my first purchase is my trem,cavity covers and a tremol-no. still not certain what tuners to get, probally go with sprezel, heard good things . so give it 2 months and she should be all ready to play.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 21, 2010)

That looks fucking awesome dude


----------



## Fionn (Feb 21, 2010)

this really isn't helping my Jaden Rose GAS!!!


----------



## coldm51 (Feb 21, 2010)

i love the inlays!


----------



## liamliam666 (Aug 31, 2010)

................that is all


ok, so gonna pic this thing up in a week or two, obviously jaden has done another amazing job. cant wait to actually play her 






























more pics with dayligh to come!


----------



## 777 (Aug 31, 2010)

HOLY SHITBAWLZZZZ


----------



## kmanick (Aug 31, 2010)

that is freaking sweeeet!!!!


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks nice but weren't the original specs for the smaller blackouts and not EMGs?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 31, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> Looks nice but weren't the original specs for the smaller blackouts and not EMGs?



Yeah what happened there? 

Regardless, looks great, glad to see you have it and it looks to be complete


----------



## Daggorath (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks very nice indeed. Not exactly my kinda specs but the work looks good. First time I saw Jaden Rose guitars was at music live the other year, and my jaw dropped at some of the axes they had on display!


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 31, 2010)

Very nice!! Love the scarab beetles.

May I ask, how come there's a scarf joint for a 5 piece neck? I thought it wasn't needed on multipiece necks.


Rev.


----------



## paintkilz (Aug 31, 2010)

thats gorgeous.


so Jaden is no longer doing models in this fashion, or did i misunderstand a previous post?

im contemplating a custom in January.


----------



## nojyeloot (Aug 31, 2010)

This is beautiful. Man the UK really comes with it. (proudly state that I have 100% English blood, though I live & was born in the US)

Why'd you go for EMGs instead of the Phase 2s?


----------



## liamliam666 (Aug 31, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> thats gorgeous.
> 
> 
> so Jaden is no longer doing models in this fashion, or did i misunderstand a previous post?
> ...





technomancer said:


> Yeah what happened there?
> 
> Regardless, looks great, glad to see you have it and it looks to be complete




Technomancer: well Jaden made a mistake on the original body meaning he had to make a new one, so i made a few alterations to the spec. i was going to opt for the phase2 blackouts but i decided on emg in the end (loomis fan boy lol)

Paintkilz: as for not making bodies in ths fashion im not entirely sure, i do believe he is concentrating more on his own range. this guitar has been in the works for close to 2 years so i got in there while he was doing full custom work.

Ill be posting my first NGD when i get her, ill take some nice new shots to

cheers for the feedback guys, cant wait to get my hands on this baby


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 31, 2010)

Eee....turned out proper like


----------



## liamliam666 (Aug 31, 2010)

cheers man, i think it looks 100 x better than i expected. Mr.Rose has gone and got himself a regular


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 31, 2010)

Ya know... just to piss you off.. I might rub my butt on it when I go pick up my guitar this week  You sir, are a grade-A motherfucker.

My jaw totally hit the flaw when I saw it in the flesh the other day, and it wasn't even finished! Congrats man you have an absolute beast there  I'm making it my goal to pimp Jaden as much as possible. More people need to know about this man and what he does, he's absolutely fucking ridiculously good.


----------



## liamliam666 (Aug 31, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> Ya know... just to piss you off.. I might rub my butt on it when I go pick up my guitar this week  You sir, are a grade-A motherfucker.
> 
> My jaw totally hit the flaw when I saw it in the flesh the other day, and it wasn't even finished! Congrats man you have an absolute beast there  I'm making it my goal to pimp Jaden as much as possible. More people need to know about this man and what he does, he's absolutely fucking ridiculously good.



haha dude, that'll just add to the awesomeness i think 

but serously, you're so right man. when i dropped it off and had a look at the work he was doing at the time, i felt like a kid in a sweet shop, it is all just sooo good. He seems to be getting a big name for himself compared to when i first started checking out his work around 3 years ago. this man is going to be BIG!!


----------

